# Erfahrung Mission Craft DSD Serie?



## Carpiolo (26. März 2013)

Hi,

ich möchte mir ein Schlauchboot zulegen...

nachdem ich längere Zeit in Foren etc. gestöbert habe, habe ich meine Favoriten ausgemacht.-> Mission Craft DSD 320 bzw 360 
(Ich weiß, einige würden eher ein Allroundmarin oder Zodiac vorziehen)

Jedoch denke ich, vorallem da ein Mission Craft Store in meiner Nähe liegt, würde ich gerne ein solches kaufen.

Jetzt meine Frage:

Hat jemand langzeit Erfahrungen mit dieser Art Boote ?
Oder kann mir jemand was zur Verarbeitung sagen ?

Hatte jetzt schon 2 gegensätzliche Meinungen bekommen |uhoh:

Danke schon mal im Vorraus für die Antworten.


----------



## MichaHH (29. März 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung Mission Craft DSD Serie?*

Moin, diese Boote brauchen sich nicht hinter Zodiac und Co. verstecken! Der Preisunterschied hat mich damals auch nicht abgeschreckt, das man Angst haben muss, nur weil sie zum Teil wesentlich *billiger sind als die "Namenhafte" Konkurrenz !!!!
Hatte zwei Jahre ein DSD 360 in Grün mit Holzboden im harten Einsatz auf der Ostsee und Elbe! Boot war immer auf dem Trailer in der Garage. Hatte erst 5 PS, später 20 Ps hinten dran! Einzig der Holzboden wurde leicht im Lack rissig und quoll auf, da lieber Aluboden wählen! 
Mein Tip, kannste kaufen! Ich bin der Meinung, das die jetzt sogar 3 Jahre Garantie haben!
Produziert werden die jetzt eh alle im gleichem Werk in China!- Auch Zodiac und Co.
Hab es letztes Jahr verkauft, weil ich mir ne Silver Fox ( finnisches Aluboot) gekauft habe!

Lg Micha


----------



## Carpiolo (31. März 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung Mission Craft DSD Serie?*

Alles klar, danke das bestärkt mich, werde über nächste Woche mal da hin fahren, mir die Boote genau ansehen und dann eins mitnehmen.


----------

